# Audio Applet



## Swida (16. Aug 2004)

Hi!

Wollte wissen ob jemand ein folgendes audio applet weiss:

Abspielbare wave datei bei der man abtastfrequenz und bittiefe ändern kann. Die Änderungen sind sofort beim aktuellen wave zu hören (schlechtere /bessere) qualität.

Würde so ein applet dringend brauchen bin jedoch nicht der java guru und wage mich nicht an so ein projekt.

danke, mfg


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Aug 2004)

Ein "normales" Applet kann nur .au-Dateien abspielen. Auch der Zugriff .au-Dateien ist mit Applets nicht ganz so einfach.

Wenn das Applet auch .wav-Dateien abspielen soll, sollte es als JApplet implementiert werden. Das hat aber wieder Nachteile bei der Einsetzbarkeit. Denn im IE ist noch eine alte inkompatible JVM implementiert und nur wenige IE-Benutzer machen sich darum gedanken.


----------



## Illuvatar (16. Aug 2004)

Doch auch normale Applets können seit 1.2 wav.

Wie man das andere einbaut bzw ob es das schon gibt weiß ich net.


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Aug 2004)

Na gut, dann habe ich mich etwas ungeschickt ausgedrückt. Mit "normalen" Applets meinte ich die 1.1.8-kompatiblen.


----------

